# Traeger Pro 22 Making Ticking Sound



## Simmo81 (Aug 31, 2019)

Hi there,

First time poster, just wondering if anyone has any ideas of the issue i have been having with my 2 week old Traeger Pro 22. Seems to be a ticking like sound coming from the hopper when the auger is turning. Once it stops, no sound. I have emptied the hopper and let the remaing pellets go through and burn. Just wondering if anyone has any ideas of what it could be until i can speak to Traeger support on Monday (I am from Australia). Only have an audio clip. Heres a link to the clip on my Google Drive. Cheers.

https://bit.ly/2NGWR8U


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 31, 2019)

It's hard to hear on the link, but I would run your Traeger w/o any pellets and take a peak at the auger. Something may be sticking or out of line. Can you take the hopper off and watch it work? 

Chris


----------



## RCAlan (Aug 31, 2019)

Simmo81 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> First time poster, just wondering if anyone has any ideas of the issue i have been having with my 2 week old Traeger Pro 22. Seems to be a ticking like sound coming from the hopper when the auger is turning. Once it stops, no sound. I have emptied the hopper and let the remaing pellets go through and burn. Just wondering if anyone has any ideas of what it could be until i can speak to Traeger support on Monday (I am from Australia). Only have an audio clip. Heres a link to the clip on my Google Drive. Cheers.
> 
> https://bit.ly/2NGWR8U



https://www.traegergrills.com/faqs

WHY IS MY AUGER MAKING A STRANGE NOISE?  Quote from Traegers FAQS page...

The auger motor will make whining and groaning noises during normal operation when it has to break through a longer pellet and may make a popping noise when it breaks through...  End quote...

I would run the grill for about a half an hour and monitor what’s going on and take notes.  After listening to the sound clip, it does sound like it could be something loose in the Hopper.  If the clicking noise goes away at some point during the half an hour test, then I would think your grill is ok.  If the clicking sounds continues during the test, it could something loose near the Auger motor.  I would shut the grill down and reach out to Traegers Customer Service as soon as they are available and share with them the info in your notes.   Good luck.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## sweetride95 (Aug 31, 2019)

My traeger auger whines and clicks too. I've got 200+ pounds of pellets through it. I'd say it's just what she is.


----------



## Simmo81 (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I emptied the pellets then vacuumed up what i could see. I took hopper off and had a look, i give everything a bit of a 'blow' with the dust and what not there. Let remaining pellets go through auger and sound now seems to of stopped. Thanks for the help guys. Much appreciated.


----------

